# Diagnosedeckungsgrad bei einer Zuhaltung PLd, Kat.3



## Bernd_Otter (20 August 2015)

Hallo an Alle,

vor kurzem habe ich mit der Ansteuerung einer elektromechanische Schutztürverriegelung mit integrierter Zuhaltung beschäftigt. Die Zuhaltung wird benötigt, da ein Motor langsam austrudelt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist dann die Sicherheitsfunktion, in der die Zuhaltung auftaucht, folgende:
Sichere Stillstandsüberwachung Motor (Sensor) - F-SPS (Logik) - Zuhaltung (Aktor)

Laut Risikobeurteilung soll ein PL von d erreicht werden. Es wird ein begründeter Fehlerauschluss auf das Abreissen des Betätigers gemacht. Die Zuhaltung funktoniert nach dem Ruhestromprinzip.

Jetzt stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

1. Bei den Zuhaltungen die ich kenne wird die Magnetspule, die den Bolzen gegen die Federkraft zurück drückt, immer nur Einkanalig angesteuert. Wie verträgt sich das mit der vorgeschriebenen Zweikanaligkeit für die Kategorie 3 nach EN ISO 13849-1? In dem Euchner PDF "Bewährtes bleibt sicher" (https://www.euchner.de/Portals/0/Uploads/docs/flyer/110044_06-01-15_Bewaehrtes-bleibt-sicher.DE.pdf) wird auch ein PLd für Sicherheitsschalter der Bauart 2 angegeben (mit Fehlerausschluss auf den Betätiger, was aber meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Ansteuerung zu tun).

2. Für ein PLd in Kat. 3 sollte der Diagnosedeckungsrad mindestens "niedrig" sein. Das kann natürlich durch eine Positionsüberwachung des Bolzens für die Zuhaltung erreicht werden. Ich frage mich nur, ob diese Positionsüberwachung unbedingt nötig ist, oder ob der Diagnosdeckungsgrad nicht eigentlich über die Abfrage der Türposition durch die Verriegelung erreicht werden kann. Folgende Situation:

Die Position des Bolzens für die Zuhaltung wird nicht abgefragt. 
Die Tür ist geschlossen, die Verriegelung zeigt geschlossen an und der Bolzen der Zuhaltung verschließt die Tür (Position "zu").
 
Durch irgendeine Erschütterung wird der Bolzen für die Zuhaltung in die "Position auf" befördert. Die F-SPS bekommt das nicht mit, da die Position nicht abgefragt wird. 
Jetzt mach ein Werker die Tür auf. Die F-SPS merkt, dass die Tür geöffnet wird, obwohl der Bolzen der Zuhaltung in der geschlossenen "Position zu" sein sollte => Es wird ein Fehler diagnostiziert. 
Zählt das dann nicht als Diagnose, da der Fehler nur erkannt wird, wenn die Tür betätigt wird? Hierzu finde ich aber keine Vorgaben in der EN ISO 13849-1.

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Würde mich freuen, wenn bei Antworten Normbezüge angegeben werden, sodass ich es besser nachvollziehen kann.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend

Otter


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2015)

Du brauchst eine sichere Zuhaltung. Diese wird überwacht und du hast keine Probleme


----------



## Bernd_Otter (20 August 2015)

Hallo Blockmove,

schonmal danke für die Antwort. Es geht mir nicht nur darum was ich brauche, sondern auch warum das genau so sein muss. Deswegen habe ich eine etwas ausführlichere Frage gestellt.

Viele Grüße

Otter


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2015)

Bernd_Otter schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ein Werker die Tür auf. Die F-SPS merkt, dass die Tür geöffnet wird, obwohl der Bolzen der Zuhaltung in der geschlossenen "Position zu" sein sollte => Es wird ein Fehler diagnostiziert.



Hier hakt - meines Erachtens - deine Argumentation.
Wenn der Werker vorher wie gewohnt das Öffnen anfordert, merkst du gar nichts. Du hast keine vernünftige Diagnose.
Ansonsten schau dir mal die Anforderungen für Schaltungen der Katagorie 2 (Einkanalige Sciherheit mit Testkanal) an.

Nächster Knackpunkt:
Du hast sehr wahrscheinlich keine B10 oder B10d Werte für die Zuhaltung. Wie willst du die Sicherheitsfunktion berechnen?
Lies im Kleingedruckten des Schalters nach. Ich bin mir shr sehr sicher, dass da steht, dass die Werte nur die Sicherheitskontakte gelten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Bernd_Otter (20 August 2015)

> Hier hakt - meines Erachtens - deine Argumentation.
> Wenn der Werker vorher wie gewohnt das Öffnen anfordert, merkst du gar nichts. Du hast keine vernünftige Diagnose.
> Ansonsten schau dir mal die Anforderungen für Schaltungen der Katagorie 2 (Einkanalige Sciherheit mit Testkanal) an.



Wenn der Werker das Öffnen anfordert und dann sofort die Tür aufreißt merkt die F-SPS jedoch, dass die Tür eigentlich noch zu sein müsste und kann so eine Fehlfunktion der Zuhaltung diagnostizieren. Wenn der Werker nicht sofort die Tür aufreißt ist alles so, als würde die Zuhaltung noch funktionieren. Gibt es in der Norm irgendwelche Anforderungen für ein Testintervall bei Kategorie 3 oder speziell bei den Zuhaltungen?

Ich möchte mich gerne erstmal nur auf Kategorie 3 beschränken.  



> Nächster Knackpunkt:
> Du hast sehr wahrscheinlich keine B10 oder B10d Werte für die Zuhaltung. Wie willst du die Sicherheitsfunktion berechnen?
> Lies im Kleingedruckten des Schalters nach. Ich bin mir shr sehr sicher,  dass da steht, dass die Werte nur die Sicherheitskontakte gelten.



Aber es gibt doch Zuhaltungen mit einem PLd, oder?


Viele Grüße

Otter


----------



## stevenn (21 August 2015)

dein Problem ist, das wenn der Arbeiter die Tür aufreißt, er dennoch an die Gefahr hinkommt, weil du sonst gar keine Zuhaltung bräuchtest. Deswegen musst du sicher wissen ob die Zuhaltung aktiv ist. 
Es gibt einen neuen Euchnerschalter bei dem du nicht mal mehr einen Fehlerausschluss machen musst.Euchner CTP


----------

